# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Πριονοκορδέλα Rexon BS-12RA

## giavra

Παραδιδεται Ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένη με 4 κορδέλες 2 ξύλου μια 1μετάλλου και 1λειάνσεως.
Κόβει με ακρίβεια και αξιοπιστα κάθε πλακέτα επίσης κόβει και μέταλλα πέρα απο ξύλο και ειναι και ταινειολειαντήρας .
Κοβει και σε μοίρες και ειναι ηλεκτρονικη διαθετει ρυθμυση στροφών,
Υπάρχει η αρχικη συσκευασία της  με τις οδηγίες της
Τιμή 150€
6932442452
ioannis71@hotmail.gr

----------

